# Support for associating HD channel with SD channel



## evangineer (Apr 22, 2007)

I subscribe to analog cable and receive many HD (clear QAM) channels that my Tivo HD finds and displays. Alas, the guide does not have program information for these channels and this means manual recording is my only option. I would like to be able to associate the schedules of the SD and HD channels so that Season Passes (et al) would work.

I understand a quick response is to buy digital cable with cable cards. I am not interested in a recurring, monthly payment for something that can be addressed in software.

In my case all of the HD channels are numbered n.1 where n is the SD channel. I would like to have the option of selecting the .1 channel in the Channels setting screen (channels you receive, favorite channel selection) and either A) checking a box that indicates this is the HD verson of the preceding channel (n.1 is listed after n) or B) select a channel from a list that allows the user to pick the channel that has the guide information for this channel.

Once the association is made the guide would become available for my HD channels enabling more tivo goodness.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Actually, you are missing out on the key option. You do NOT have to have a digital package to get cable cards. I am on the "basic/lifeline" package from Comcast for $10/mo and this gets me the usual basic/lifeline stuff plus the local QAM HD channels. And if your cable provider offers M cards, you may be able to get the card for free.

For me, my only cost was ~ -$23. The installer was late, so they credited me with $40, which balanced out the install fee and then some. 

So when I finally upgraded my analog TV to a new LCD, even with keeping my basic package, I now get the HD channels (local) for free.


----------

